# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  wet bags

## Mama Medo

kako smo sada češće vani razmišljam o kupovini wet baga.. 
sada stavljam mokre pelene (uglavnom su samo zapišane, jer ne kaka nigdje osim doma) u vrećicu... ali svaki puta moram objašnjavati svima koji idu sa nama da je ta vrećica samo za pelene, (a ne za koru od banane   :Evil or Very Mad:  ), zato razmišljam o kupovini wet-baga..

e, sad.. jeste naručivale i koje? jeste zadovljne? jel to vrijedi kupiti? (čini mi se zgodno da se može oprati skupa s pelenama)
koja je razlika između wet bag i diaper tote?

----------


## kailash

ja sam naručila od may sa rainbow stiches jednu WAHMIES wet bag i jako sam zadovoljna i gdje god idemo na dulje (put, more,...) ju nosim jer ne znam kamo bih inače s mokrim pelenama. koštala me, ja mislim oko 15$...ne sjećam se. škicni tamo, bilo je ful lijepih  :Smile:

----------


## slava

koliko cca komada stane u wet bag?

----------


## kailash

ovisi o veličini, ima ih raznih. u moj stane cca 4-5. moj je bio negdje srednje veličine

----------


## Mama Medo

thanks, kailash, ja sam si isto baš gledala baš tu neku srednju veličinu..

----------


## kailash

> thanks, kailash, ja sam si isto baš gledala baš tu neku srednju veličinu..


enitajm  :Love:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

evo ja sam prošli tjedan naručila dvije iz kanade - jednu diaper pail liner i jednu srednju, pa ću javiti kako mi budu bile.  za sada imam jednu od (kršitelj koda)a koja je bila u kompletu sa našom torbom za pelene ali nisam pretjerano zadovoljna jer je više za prljavu odjeću negoli za mokre pelene pa mi se čini da pušta.

mene zanima nešto drugo  - da li naše tete šivačice s foruma šivaju te wet bags i ako da, neka mi se jave.  također, da li šivaju manje wet bags za platnene uloške za menstruaciju?!  a za torbicu za čiste pamučne uloške za torbu?  tih sam isto našla u kanadi ali nisam sigurna ako ću naručiti....

----------

